# Body mounts bolts torque specs



## 340mark (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello all, new to the forum looking for some help on the the torque specs for the body to the frame? I have seen different ideas for this some say each set has its own specs some say they are all the same? the car in the discussion is a 67 gto convert. Thanks for some info an input. Mark


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Torque to 45 ft. lbs.


----------



## wrench7025 (Jul 4, 2019)

Goat Roper said:


> Torque to 45 ft. lbs.


:would this body mount torque also apply to 65 GTO


----------

